
Show HN: Stacks – A bookshelf for your online courses - johnnyodonnell
https://stacks.courses/
======
maged
So many:

> __Udemy has not yet provided a link for this course __

Is it a scraping limitation?

~~~
johnnyodonnell
No, this is intentional. I plan to monetize the site with affiliate links and
so far only edX has provided them. I would be willing to put regular links in
if this is too much of a drawback.

